# Dead pedal cover



## DOD00 (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi I am looking for something chrome to cover the dead pedal and I am wondering has anyone found anywhere supplying good parts? Also would a mrk 1 cover fit? Thanks


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

I think there are some units on EBay but I have not seen any recommended per se on here. Your dealer might be able to help?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TRTT (Sep 16, 2015)

This could work...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/OSIR-Dead-Ped ... 419d177515


----------



## DOD00 (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks for that, we'll see if it fits!


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

This thread here might help... http://www.golfmk7.com/forums/showthread.php?t=11581

Tempted myself.


----------



## DOD00 (Jul 23, 2015)

I know I really don't know why it isn't standard!


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Still got my Mark 2 pedal cover that I never fitted. Need to see if it is a match!


----------



## ricey90 (Sep 14, 2015)

has anyone found one that fits yet?


----------



## sun (Jul 23, 2008)

The RHD MK7 Golf footrest should fit. 
The only imperfection is the original TT plastic footrest covers the back of the brake pedal while the Golf one cannot


----------



## Leegaryhall (Aug 21, 2011)

found and considering this one
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00H ... 1_1&sr=8-1


----------



## ricey90 (Sep 14, 2015)

Thanks...i wil order and let you know


----------



## visuar (May 26, 2015)

Audi themselves also seem to offer them (as a set though) according to the UK TT Accessories pricelist:

Footrest and pedal caps in stainless steel
The footrest and pedal caps are made from brushed stainless steel. The rubber coating on the surfaces ensures enhanced grip

They're £54.00 (including VAT).

Manual gearbox: 8V2064200

Automatic gearbox: 8V2064205


----------



## ricey90 (Sep 14, 2015)

Bugger!!!! i just ordered it.........never mind i will post on here when it arrives


----------



## Leegaryhall (Aug 21, 2011)

ricey90 said:


> Bugger!!!! i just ordered it.........never mind i will post on here when it arrives


Which one did you order?


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

ricey90 said:


> Bugger!!!! i just ordered it.........never mind i will post on here when it arrives


Good stuff! Keen to see how it looks.


----------

